# I love this girl, whoever she is...



## michael9000000 (May 12, 2013)

I took this candid at the 2nd birthday party for my identical twin daughters.  I love this photo.  I also have no idea which daughter this is.  Feel free to C&C what an awful daddy I am.  : )


----------



## danielpower (May 13, 2013)

WOW, I love baby girl's eyes. She is very cute. The eyes are full of love, peace and happiness.


----------



## Designer (May 13, 2013)

Ask your wife.

Very cute!


----------



## michael9000000 (May 13, 2013)

Designer said:


> Ask your wife.
> 
> Very cute!



She doesn't know either...  And to make matters worse, we dressed them in identical dresses that day, which is something that we almost NEVER do.  We suck.  Lol


----------



## Ron Evers (May 13, 2013)

I hope you do not smoke in the house, bad for your beautiful girls.


----------



## amolitor (May 13, 2013)

Ask either of your daughters. If they don't know, that's it. But they might!

Cute picture. It has a slightly vintage feel to it, and I really like the way her hair came out. This is a picture that's gets better on closer viewing. It looks kinda dull when you glance at it 'aw, snapshot of a cute kid' but it's really got some stuff going for it. Sharp, good expression, good moment, and amazingly nice light (especially for what appears to be on on camera flash?)


----------



## baturn (May 13, 2013)

Don't ask anyone! Make 2 copies ,then tell every one how skillfull you have to be to get 2 children in identical poses.


----------



## kathyt (May 13, 2013)

Adorable. Her eyes look so sharp and her skin looks so soft.


----------



## jakeg1999 (May 13, 2013)

Wonderful photo! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big Mike (May 14, 2013)

Cute.  My twin daughters just turned two as well...but they're not identical, so I can usually tell them apart.


----------



## michael9000000 (May 14, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> I hope you do not smoke in the house, bad for your beautiful girls.



I'm assuming that question came from a look at my avatar photo.  I quit smoking a year ago, and even when I did, it was never near them, not in the house, and not in the car.  For all I know, none of my kids have ever even smelled cigarette smoke.


----------



## michael9000000 (May 14, 2013)

danielpower said:


> WOW, I love baby girl's eyes. She is very cute. The eyes are full of love, peace and happiness.



Thank you!  I love my kiddos, even when I can't identify them!


----------



## michael9000000 (May 14, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Ask either of your daughters. If they don't know, that's it. But they might!
> 
> Cute picture. It has a slightly vintage feel to it, and I really like the way her hair came out. This is a picture that's gets better on closer viewing. It looks kinda dull when you glance at it 'aw, snapshot of a cute kid' but it's really got some stuff going for it. Sharp, good expression, good moment, and amazingly nice light (especially for what appears to be on on camera flash?)



I would ask my daughters, but even if they knew, they wouldn't tell me.  They're funny little fishies who like to play tricks.  I can't count how many times they've individually been asked their names and given their sister's name just to be silly.

Yes, it was an on-camera speed light.  I couldn't avoid the pinpoint catchlights.  I actually had a white wall to my right that was begging to have a flash bounced off of it, but I was surrounded by family members waiting for her to smash her cupcake.

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## michael9000000 (May 14, 2013)

This is a snapshot from their first birthday party.  Yup...  They're identical...  Oddly enough, I can easily tell them apart in this photo.

The guy in the middle is my dad.


----------



## michael9000000 (May 14, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Adorable. Her eyes look so sharp and her skin looks so soft.



Thank you!  I'm a huge fan of your photography, so your compliment means a lot to me!


----------

